# Aptamil stage 1 or 3



## Kitty31 (Aug 14, 2006)

Hi

Bit of background first.  DS is just over 7 months, solid foods are going ok (although he does have to go back for another weight check in 3 wks as he is on the lowest line at 14lb 2oz.  Hopefully, he has put on enough weight (we have increased his solid intake) as he will have to be referred to a specialist.  

Just wondering if you can help with my question.  Should DS be on Aptamil stage 1 or 3 now?  He takes 6-8oz in the morning and before going to bed with 5oz with breakfast/dinner.

Thanks for your help.

Kitty


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi Kitty

The aptamil 3 has slightly more iron in it. However, if your ds is well into weaning and having a well balanced diet you can continue with the milk he is on.

However, as your ds is on the lower centile, I would be inclined to swap him over.

You can also give him multi vitamins as well.

Let me know how you get on with his weight check

Jeanette


----------



## Kitty31 (Aug 14, 2006)

Hi Jeanette

Thanks for your reply and I'll let you know how he gets on.

Kitty
xx


----------

